# Just got a DSLR and a macro lens - critique please!!



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

I am loving my new toy. I got it as my engagement present (my fiancee rocks!!) Anyways, I thought I'd share my first picture. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Blueberries and yogurt:


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Seems out of focus. For me, when doing macros, I almost have to use a tripod. A remote shutter release helps a lot too. You really have to have a steady hand if you don't use those.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

difficult to judge the focus on something so soft and undefined... try again


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I think knowing what it is though makes it easy, for me at least, to see it's out of focus. At least to my liking. With macro, I prefer razor sharp. Of course there's a place for soft focus, but it's not usually my cup of tea.


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

to soft and out of focus. keep practicing and play with settings. practice makes perfect. invest in a tripod. very useful to get better pics.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

Hobbes1911 said:


> I am loving my new toy. I got it as my engagement present (my fiancee rocks!!) Anyways, I thought I'd share my first picture. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Blueberries and yogurt:


Even though the above exposure is in focus, much of it is blurry. That is the result of a very shallow depth of field.

I suggest you stop all the way down to f/32 - the smallest aperture of your lens. You will get a much better result.

BTW, you were shooting with aperture-priority and auto ISO. Therefore, when you stop down the aperture, your camera may choose to bump up the ISO - resulting in a grainer image. You may want to fix the ISO at something like 100.


----------

